# Car clubs stealing your club name



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one having problems with another club trying to steal your name?


I swear since we have registered the name we have had alot of folks come up and try to act brand new and act like they aint seen our info out there. Most folks back off after they see we have it all tighted up but some dude out of Gilroy Ca has no respect. My club pres called him and he was to embarrassed to even say he was the pres. We asked him to shut down/change name or what ever but the dude has no respect. He even recently starting chaptering out. Well Im tired of being friendly!!! FUCK THAT PUTO AND HIS FAKE ASS CLUB!!! WANNABE ASS MOTHER FUCKER!!!! I hope your lame ass falls off the map!!!

THE REAL TRUE CLASSICS CAR CLUB FORT WORTH TEXAS!!!

TRUECLASSICSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 13 guests)

Exactly...


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Hope u guys trademarked the name. That sucks bro. I don't think registering it with just lowrider will do much good. U gotta own the tittle legaly you will have better odds of owning it that way.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Car clubs are for *******


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

we 've had our name used a bunch it sux but it is what it is and one club is a donk club


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dusty87ls said:


> Hope u guys trademarked the name. That sucks bro. I don't think registering it with just lowrider will do much good. U gotta own the tittle legaly you will have better odds of owning it that way.


The company Tru Classics Wire Wheels trade marked the name which is cool we me.. We got some legal shit that my prez setup. We wanna serve them fools legally but they wont give us there address.


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> we 've had our name used a bunch it sux but it is what it is and one club is a donk club


Damn donks ..... That's a slap in the face on a cold ass day lol


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> The company Tru Classics Wire Wheels trade marked the name which is cool we me.. We got some legal shit that my prez setup. We wanna serve them fools legally but they wont give us there address.


Just do your homework. You will find a way to shut it down.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

if you're down for your clicka holmes, you know what to do carnal.

you need to make an example, and don't be a leva


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

Since when lowrider magazine trademarks cc names? :roflmao:

That don't meant shit. 

But being disrespectfull of a name all ready in use is not cool.they probably gonna argue they had before you guys or sum thing .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Never said it was trade marked homie but we did do that cus mofos usually check that. Of coarse they will say they had it first. They always do that shit...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> The company Tru Classics Wire Wheels trade marked the name which is cool we me.. We got some legal shit that my prez setup. We wanna serve them fools legally but they wont give us there address.


Companies have to have a "registered agent for service" 

Call the secretary of state and they'll provide it (name, address, etc) for you. 

My dos centavos


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

Buy an army tank and hook it up with hydraulics and drive through to a car show were they will be at maybe then they will change there name on the quickness. Cuz ain't nobody wanna be messing with that sh!tttLol...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol be like dont be a menace. "Do we have a problem, huh?" Fuck it. Layitlow knows what the real is!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

that's a pretty fucking good car club name i'm surprised it wasn't snagged in the 80's


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> if you're down for your clicka holmes, you know what to do carnal.
> 
> you need to make an example, and don't be a leva


Ya talk to the LIFESTYLE chapter ouT of texass :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:angry: FUCK THEM PUTOS!! :machinegun: :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

93LTCEXECUTIVE said:


> Buy an army tank and hook it up with hydraulics and drive through to a car show were they will be at maybe then they will change there name on the quickness. Cuz ain't nobody wanna be messing with that sh!tttLol...


no cuz then they'd b labeled az gang members


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

fool2 said:


> that's a pretty fucking good car club name i'm surprised it wasn't snagged in the 80's


There was a tru classics out of so cal in the 80s. But never a true classics


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah set an example Prepara los soldados!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

BIG RED said:


> Ya talk to the LIFESTYLE chapter ouT of texass :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


:nicoderm:

speaking of texas a bunch of copy cats, non-creative putos , there's only one MAJESTICS!!! not Majestix


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Of course you probably don't want my opinion, BUT another field of action you need to take is with the people that are making stickers and pushing car club stickers to go on knockoffs, they are just making it extra easy for anyone to be a POSER.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> :nicoderm:
> 
> speaking of texas a bunch of copy cats, non-creative putos , there's only one MAJESTICS!!! not Majestix


They both respect each other and show at each others shows from what I seen a plus people and a plus rides


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

plague said:


> They both respect each other and show at each others shows from what I seen a plus people and a plus rides


people know the real from the fake, don't cause problems if their isn't none. But there's only one BIG M.

hopefully LIFESTYLE from tejas will chime in :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes the is only one BIG M and good people and nice rides


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> people know the real from the fake, don't cause problems if their isn't none. But there's only one BIG M.
> 
> hopefully LIFESTYLE from tejas will chime in :roflmao:


lyfestile


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Or like when clubs try to add a word or two two existing club names to try and chime off their rep. .


Pretty soon foos gon start up a "Very Majestics" or "We're Rollez Only", or "The Dukes" car club and try to come out saying they're the originals :facepalm:. .


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

yup they did that to us too called themselves the Most Hated riders or sum shit.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Car clubs are for *******


End of topic.

Mods please close this chit.

Or the very least send it to ot.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> yup they did that to us too called themselves the Most Hated riders or sum shit.


:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I just confirmed with Mando of crazy cutting that they wont even cut any more of there plaques. The ones they did cut will be refunded....


----------



## Paul kersey (Mar 9, 2013)

Why do all you scumbags feel the need to start or join a car club anyway? They're tacky, everyone and their mom has started one and the names just keep getting more and more ridiculous:rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

all what you need is a phone number and info/address will pop up. :angel:


817Lowrider said:


> I just confirmed with Mando of crazy cutting that they wont even cut any more of there plaques. The ones they did cut will be refunded....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

but then again, how do you know that the boys in kentucky had the name before you all did?

http://trueclassicscarclub.weebly.com/

here's 2008, way before you all formed. 






then again i remember you mentioning that you spoke to them white guys out there in regards to the name.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> but then again, how do you know that the boys in kentucky had the name before you all did?
> 
> http://trueclassicscarclub.weebly.com/
> 
> ...


Out of respect we contacted them and with their permission was granted the privilege to use the name TRUE CLASSICS!! These Gilroy fools didn't even have the common courtesy to reach out and speak with anyone!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

esta cabron. are they on layitlow also?


817.TX. said:


> Out of respect we contacted them and with their permission was granted the privilege to use the name TRUE CLASSICS!! These Gilroy fools didn't even have the common courtesy to reach out and speak with anyone!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> esta cabron. are they on layitlow also?


:nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> but then again, how do you know that the boys in kentucky had the name before you all did?
> 
> http://trueclassicscarclub.weebly.com/
> 
> ...


 Sure did. Got approval back in 09ish busted out the name in 2010. Registered with LRM(I know people dont give a shit) in 2011... Myspace days... HAHA I wish I would have screen shotted the message. Basically the lady said as long as you aint hot rodding and stay out of KY. Cool with me. Thats respect right there. Not just ignore the fact that the name is taken.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> esta cabron. are they on layitlow also?


The other TC out of oxnard were but the dude who was jumped ship.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Next time choose an original creative name.... And if its that big of a deal drive the club out to a lowrider show in the gilroy area and make them look like a bunch of punks... 

If they have raggedy cars and make the club name look bad then it should be an issue.. But if they are building cars of the same caliber as yours or better.. then leave them alone..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a huevo como los True Clunkers. 


BrownAzt3ka said:


> Next time choose an original creative name....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Next time choose an original creative name.... And if its that big of a deal drive the club out to a lowrider show in the gilroy area and make them look like a bunch of punks...
> 
> If they have raggedy cars and make the club name look bad then it should be an issue.. But if they are building cars of the same caliber as yours or better.. then leave them alone..


1) LOL Next time. Aint no next time for me player. Its either this or nothing
2) Thanks for the advice I didnt ask for
3) Pics of the cutdog with the diamond plate trim? BWHAHAH J/P


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

now recluting for new cc 

"true paisas" 

all you need is a small pick up truck and some lawn maintanance equipment and you'r in :cheesy:

dj latin is not welcome.he's a ******.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

chingon68mex said:


> now recluting for new cc
> 
> "true paisas"
> 
> ...


:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chingon68mex said:


> now recluting for new cc
> 
> "true paisas"
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


chingon68mex said:


> now recluting for new cc
> 
> "true paisas"
> 
> ...


i got a small pickup truck, lawn equipment & overalls. y tambien tengo los cumbias mas perronas y chingonas. :tears:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*FRANCISCO* said:


>


THE ORIGINAL!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> :roflmao:i got a small pickup truck, lawn equipment & overalls. y tambien tengo los cumbias mas perronas y chingonas. :tears:




get yourself some stickers de caballos relichando y unos gallos de pelea and I'm being the president can get you in,,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Sorry ma'am but I don't join car clubs ran by transvestites. :nono:


chingon68mex said:


> get yourself some stickers de caballos relichando y unos gallos de pelea and I'm being the president can get you in,,


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> if you're down for your clicka holmes, you know what to do carnal.
> 
> you need to make an example, and don't be a leva


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

You were still on myspace in 2011?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

dusty87ls said:


> Hope u guys trademarked the name. That sucks bro. I don't think registering it with just lowrider will do much good. U gotta own the tittle legaly you will have better odds of owning it that way.


 thats hiw i ended up owning drop mob except i was a founding member so i was told. at any rate i bought the tm and tols tim and jeremy to fuck off 

they waited 3 years and now their trying to make a come back but they are minimized and honestly i could give a fuck they garner no respect anywhere 



DJLATIN said:


> :roflmao:i got a small pickup truck, lawn equipment & overalls. y tambien tengo los cumbias mas perronas y chingonas. :tears:


when do i get my plaque? i own 2 trucks and 4 lawn mowers


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

warning said:


> You were still on myspace in 2011?


Reread


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

REV. chuck said:


> thats hiw i ended up owning drop mob except i was a founding member so i was told. at any rate i bought the tm and tols tim and jeremy to fuck off
> 
> they waited 3 years and now their trying to make a come back but they are minimized and honestly i could give a fuck they garner no respect anywhere
> 
> ...


What are they calling themselves


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> What are they calling themselves


who?


see way back in the old days tim and jeremy came to me to start drop mob. i helped get it going then i dropped cause i wasnt doing shit. they then turned it into douchebag central basically pissed everyone off and destroyed the club and the name. 

i rejoined in what 08? maybe not sure the yellow mazda and i found out what they had going on tried to change a few things form the inside but eventually left. but i had the plan to take it from them before that.


well recently i found out they had joined a preexisting club in lexington from the early 90's that was slowly going defunct and basically they just started representing and as old school members dropped off they got to the point where they were running the club. thats when we all got hooked up to take it "national" 

i bought the tm Drop Mob and sent them cease and desist orders on 2010 ive been the only legitimate member since.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> The other TC out of oxnard were but the dude who was jumped ship.


True classics of Oxnard been around for a while ain't a new club


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Any one having problems with another club trying to steal your name?
> 
> 
> I swear since we have registered the name we have had alot of folks come up and try to act brand new and act like they aint seen our info out there. Most folks back off after they see we have it all tighted up but some dude out of Gilroy Ca has no respect. My club pres called him and he was to embarrassed to even say he was the pres. We asked him to shut down/change name or what ever but the dude has no respect. He even recently starting chaptering out. Well Im tired of being friendly!!! FUCK THAT PUTO AND HIS FAKE ASS CLUB!!! WANNABE ASS MOTHER FUCKER!!!! I hope your lame ass falls off the map!!!
> ...



You must of not of heard about the New Yorkers that tried to establish a Cali Image chapter over there right???Similar story to yours but them guys started a chapter without consulting with Mr. SHADES and TCS.They sent their sicario homies up to the big apple and had their wives raped in front of each of the members and torched all their G-bodys then had them castrated for even daring to start a CI chapter out of the golden state.I feel your pain,your club name,plaque,and colors are the most sacred possesion and to have a copy cat chapter water down the clubs image is the biggest insult n the book. Cali Image is a well respected club due to the penitentary chances they've tooken to uphold the clubs name along with holding up todays standards


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

REV. chuck said:


> when do i get my plaque? i own 2 trucks and 4 lawn mowers


was told us citizens need to revoke our papers and claim illegal status to join. :facepalm:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I need a favor, don't hate me but can you guys go vote for my daughter Kayla WHITNER she is up for athlete of the week please spread the word this is huge for her!! It is over Thursday at noon so vote as many times as you can thank you!!!
http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports please, It will take about 2000 votes to win


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

http://www.majesticscarclub.com/

[URL="https://www.facebook.com/pages/Majestics-Car-Club-of-Regina-Inc/588521671174775?ref=ts&fref=ts"]https://www.facebook.com/pages/Majestics-Car-Club-of-Regina-Inc/588521671174775?ref=ts&fref=ts

tr[/URL]ipple OG Majestics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

done


BIG WHIT 64 said:


> I need a favor, don't hate me but can you guys go vote for my daughter Kayla WHITNER she is up for athlete of the week please spread the word this is huge for her!! It is over Thursday at noon so vote as many times as you can thank you!!!
> http://www.gwinnettdailypost.com/ne...-fall-athlete-week-candidate-pro-1020/?sports please, It will take about 2000 votes to win


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Stilo-G said:


> True classics of Oxnard been around for a while ain't a new club
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Spoke with that dude too homie. We got him longer but Im done arguing about that dude. Focusing on Gilroy. Tell him to help me join the fight. LMAO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

King of the Burbz said:


> You must of not of heard about the New Yorkers that tried to establish a Cali Image chapter over there right???Similar story to yours but them guys started a chapter without consulting with Mr. SHADES and TCS.They sent their sicario homies up to the big apple and had their wives raped in front of each of the members and torched all their G-bodys then had them castrated for even daring to start a CI chapter out of the golden state.I feel your pain,your club name,plaque,and colors are the most sacred possesion and to have a copy cat chapter water down the clubs image is the biggest insult n the book. Cali Image is a well respected club due to the penitentary chances they've tooken to uphold the clubs name along with holding up todays standards


RESPECTO to the big bad CI


----------



## El Matador (Oct 17, 2013)

Cali Image sounds like a cool name! :thumbsup:


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

King of the Burbz said:


> You must of not of heard about the New Yorkers that tried to establish a Cali Image chapter over there right???Similar story to yours but them guys started a chapter without consulting with Mr. SHADES and TCS.They sent their sicario homies up to the big apple and had their wives raped in front of each of the members and torched all their G-bodys then had them castrated for even daring to start a CI chapter out of the golden state.I feel your pain,your club name,plaque,and colors are the most sacred possesion and to have a copy cat chapter water down the clubs image is the biggest insult n the book. Cali Image is a well respected club due to the penitentary chances they've tooken to uphold the clubs name along with holding up todays standards


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

King of the Burbz said:


> You must of not of heard about the New Yorkers that tried to establish a Cali Image chapter over there right???Similar story to yours but them guys started a chapter without consulting with Mr. SHADES and TCS.They sent their sicario homies up to the big apple and had their wives raped in front of each of the members and torched all their G-bodys then had them castrated for even daring to start a CI chapter out of the golden state.I feel your pain,your club name,plaque,and colors are the most sacred possesion and to have a copy cat chapter water down the clubs image is the biggest insult n the book. Cali Image is a well respected club due to the penitentary chances they've tooken to uphold the clubs name along with holding up todays standards


simon ese!

fuck them NYC CHECK WRITERS AND LAME ASS PHOTOGRAPHERS! AND FUCK THEM RACISTS!!

aye we will put in work for our clicka, we represent LA RAZA, XV3!!! 18ST FOR YOU LAMES.

CALI IMAGE IS NOT A LIFESTYLE, ITS A HIGHER WAY OF THINKING. MR. SHADES HAS STRUCTURED THIS CLUB TO INCORPORATE MORE THAN CERVESA DRINKING IN THE BARRIO........WE HAVE 401K PLANS, MEDIATION BOARDS FOR DISPUTES, CI GROUP GYM MEMBERSHIPS, FAMILY DAY, AND THE ANNUAL DUCK HUNT.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

My Brother In Law has a Bike Club in Gilas. who is the Vato who has T.C. In Gilas I can drop an alambre to My Cunado and Get That Vato Checked.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

PROPHECY C.C.CEO said:


> My Brother In Law has a Bike Club in Gilas. who is the Vato who has T.C. In Gilas I can drop an alambre to My Cunado and Get That Vato Checked.


no justice like street justice :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

PROPHECY C.C.CEO said:


> My Brother In Law has a Bike Club in Gilas. who is the Vato who has T.C. In Gilas I can drop an alambre to My Cunado and Get That Vato Checked.


Dude wont even give us his name


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You got his #? I already said his info can get found. :buttkick:


817Lowrider said:


> Dude wont even give us his name


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> You got his #? I already said his info can get found. :buttkick:


 you know dat nikka is a ****** he aint gon do shit


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> http://www.majesticscarclub.com/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Majestics-Car-Club-of-Regina-Inc/588521671174775?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> tripple OG Majestics


T-shirt order been placed:nicoderm:


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

I wanted to start a car club named 'LA PRIMERA LIVES' but I heard some Texans already took that name.Ima have to go the Cali Image route and send some Torpedoes a pay them a visit.Damn copycats!!!


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

TCS ain't not joke reppin that Cali Image to the fullest. Him and mr shades have it on lock.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

King of the Burbz said:


> I wanted to start a car club named 'LA PRIMERA LIVES' but I heard some Texans already took that name.Ima have to go the Cali Image route and send some Torpedoes a pay them a visit.Damn copycats!!!


That's a stupid name of a car club


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

King of the Burbz said:


> I wanted to start a car club named 'LA PRIMERA LIVES' but I heard some Texans already took that name.Ima have to go the Cali Image route and send some Torpedoes a pay them a visit.Damn copycats!!!


you know what to do ese, do it for la raza!



dusty87ls said:


> TCS ain't not joke reppin that Cali Image to the fullest. Him and mr shades have it on lock.


simon carnal!!!


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)

We got the same problem here in Arizona.. first there was filibertos (Mexican restaurant)
then they came up with alibertos, humbertos, lowbertos, rolibertos everybody and they mama came up with a bertos.. i just dont understand.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

man they're covering every base for their taco business it seems.


UNTOUCHABLE1 said:


> We got the same problem here in Arizona.. first there was filibertos (Mexican restaurant)
> then they came up with alibertos, humbertos, lowbertos, rolibertos everybody and they mama came up with a bertos.. i just dont understand.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Imma start a club called Not Over the Hill. .BAM instant fame


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm amazed no ones made one called "The Commission".


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

our club, Just Us minis & euro's(ie Just Us ) was formed and copy righted in July 1986 in San Diego Ca, 1 year later we formed and copy righted the Phx chapter, Fresno, Bakersfield, Yuma az, Madera ca, we were strong and goin for 6-7 years then the s.d. prez was killed in a drive by, he was visitin his cousin and was at the wrong place wrong time, shortly after that the club started to disband, in 1994 myself and a few former s.d. members reformed the s.d. chapter, in 1996 we found out some one in el paso texas is reppin our club name, he is not one of our memebers, but some how got registered in the low rider club list as the o.g. founder of Just Us, not true, besides myself and 3 others we are the only existing memebers of Just Us...on a side note, way back in the early 80's there was a phx Just Us car club, the founder is my cousin, and we had their permission to use the name...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

seen a car club with that name here locally in houston.


dat620 said:


> our club, Just Us minis & euro's(ie Just Us ) was formed and copy righted in July 1986 in San Diego Ca, 1 year later we formed and copy righted the Phx chapter, Fresno, Bakersfield, Yuma az, Madera ca, we were strong and goin for 6-7 years then the s.d. prez was killed in a drive by, he was visitin his cousin and was at the wrong place wrong time, shortly after that the club started to disband, in 1994 myself and a few former s.d. members reformed the s.d. chapter, in 1996 we found out some one in el paso texas is reppin our club name, he is not one of our memebers, but some how got registered in the low rider club list as the o.g. founder of Just Us, not true, besides myself and 3 others we are the only existing memebers of Just Us...on a side note, way back in the early 80's there was a phx Just Us car club, the founder is my cousin, and we had their permission to use the name...


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

really, can you get any info on them/it for me, I,ve heard that before and can never get any info, I used to go to all the mini truck and lowrider shows in the south west and heard from some of my out of state peeps that same thing, some one frontin our name


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

don't really know them. best to ask in the houston lowrider topic.


dat620 said:


> really, can you get any info on them/it for me, I,ve heard that before and can never get any info, I used to go to all the mini truck and lowrider shows in the south west and heard from some of my out of state peeps that same thing, some one frontin our name


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

because its in a different state it wont matter any way. when u register a club in texas u go to the court house. u give them the name. they run it if its available its urs u pay the $16 and ur club is registered. we went thru this when i was in streetlife c.c. after we where 4 years strong with 2 chapters in houston.dudes called us from cali saying change are name. after the court documents we keep the name and where considered a different chapter.i step out and know some big wheel car club owns the neme know. my boy didnt reregister the name when the dba expired


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

lot lizard topic


----------

